# Dye sublimation on Dry fit issues



## iyboutique (Apr 18, 2017)

Need help with dye sublimation on dry fit tank top.I heat pressed a logo on the front of a dry fit nike tank and the shirt faded where the press was done. Heat press was at 400d with light pressure. The tank is orange now with a light orange box in the front. Its 90 poly. Any thoughts would be nice have another one to do would rather not go buy 2.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's the nature of using non-white garments. Forum is full of messages like yours. Let it sit for a day and see if that helps.

If it is ruined, experiment on it by pressing an image with the lightest pressure you can do and still have the image transfer.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

Also try cutting a piece of foam just larger than the image and place it under the tank. That way the only part of the shirt in contact with the heat will be where the image is and the fade won't show as much. If you are going to replace the first shirt, use it as practice. It's very difficult to press a colored shirt and not have the color leave the shirt.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

you can always press the shirt all over so it fades all over


----------

